# 2010 Halloween Party Invitations



## Loran

Here are some pics of our Halloween Party invites. I found a template of a 6 inch coffin on-line and printed it out. Then I traced it out on black posterboard. I folded it and glued. I bought some 6 inch skeleton garlands and put the skeleton in the coffin. I used the twine from the garland to wrap around my invites. I found the invitation online. I got this invitation idea from someone else on this forum, thanks. Our party was a big hit! I found so many great ideas from this site. Thanks to everyone and I plan to share more pics and videos of our Halloween.

Sorry about the image quality, I took the pictures from my phone.

http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/13812/Coffin_invitation_closed.jpg









http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/13812/Coffin_invite_open.jpg









Here is the invitation
http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/13812/normal_HalloweenInvite2_2010.jpg


----------



## debbie5

All I see are red x's.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I don't even see the x's LOL


----------



## Loran

This is my first time posting. I posted on halloweenforum.com and pics showed up. I can view the pics here? I don't know if I posted them wrong or what. I got most of my ideas from this forum and Halloweenforum.com. I wanted to re-pay the favor and show what I did. Also how do I edit my thread? I wanted to put a link to where I found the templates for the 6 inch coffin. I can't go back and edit what I posted? Thanks to everone for all the support.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Loran, some of the functions of this forum are not going to be available to you until you've reached 10 posts (this is mentioned in your welcome email you got when you registered). Take a look also at the FAQs for General Forum Usage - posting pictures and links is discussed there.


----------



## Loran

Thanks for the tips


----------



## vincemacpaul

Hi Loran. I'm in the same nailed shut coffin as you. I've been so inspired by the good folks on this forum that I'd like to share my creations with them in pics and vids and make new friends. I'm baffled by the 10 post rule. I assume it's to keep the rift-raft and spammers out. If I was so inclined, I'd reply to the first 10 post with "Great job" to reach my quota. I'll continue to log on here and reply to post when I feel it's appropriate. If I never reach 10......oh well. There are many other Halloween forums to join. See you at halloweenforum.com.


----------



## ljacobs1987

The coffin invitation is cool. 
It is still pretty early in the year but I am already planning the 2011 Jacobs Halloween Party. I'm thinking that we will have quite the crows this year, so we have to make sure everything is perfect. I want to send out invitations soon, but I am thinking that a paper invitation will got lost by the party date in October. Has anyone heard of using magneticmessenger? It is a way of sending out invitations in the form of a fridge magnet. That way, people can just leave the magnet there until October rolls around!


----------



## trishaanne

I made coffin invites a few years ago, with the skeletons inside. I lined them with satin, made little pillows for each skeleton out of cotton balls wrapped in satin, and then rolled the invitation into a scroll and inserted it between the hands of the skeleton.

One year I made snow globes, because we said we'd have another party when hell froze over. Found some small devils, put them on blocks, used plastic aquarium plants for flames and then added white glitter..VOILA...hell was freezing over!

This year, our really really final party, the invitations are MUCH more complicated. The coffins took me about 3 months to make, working on them on and off. The snow globes, about the same. So far, the invitations for this year are averaging about 3 a day and then another day for painting and assembly. I need to make about 80 of these things so I think this year's invites will be the hardest part. However, this year, since it really will be the last before we move, it's all about details! And if all goes according to plan, the details will kick A**!!!!! I just hope people notice all of them. I'll try to post a pic of this years invitations once I get a few completed.


----------



## jaege

Those are cool. 

And Trshaanne, people often do not (consciously) notice when details are present, but they always notice when they are not.


----------

